# Dschungelabenteuer Venezuela 2015 Teil1



## Trickyfisher (28. Dezember 2015)

Nachdem ich im Februar/März 2014 schon mal eine Reise zu den Flußmonstern des Orinoco unternehmen durfte (Bericht dazu findet ihr im selben Forum), war mir klar, da muß ich wieder hin.
Als ich dann heuer im September die Nachricht bekam, daß noch unbedingt Mitreisende gesucht werden, um eine Gruppe „voll zu machen“, war die Entscheidung schnell getroffen.
Der Chef war einverstanden, die „Regierung“ auch (sie ist sooo verständnisvoll), kurzfristig wurde gebucht und am 25. November ging´s auch schon los.
Nach einem langen Flug von Wien über Frankfurt nach Caracas traf ich schließlich am Flughafen meine 2 Kollegen für diese Tour, Norbert, einen 63 Jährigen Deutschen und Martin, den Veranstalter der Tour.
Martin ist Deutscher, vor vielen Jahren nach Venezuela ausgewandert und mit einer Venezolanerin verheiratet.
Er führt in Ciudad de Bolivar, einer Stadt am Orinoco, die Posada Don Carlos und organisiert von dort aus alle möglichen Touren, unter Anderem auch zum Angeln.
Nach einen kurzen Inlandsflug und einer Autofahrt kamen wir schließlich gegen Mitternacht in der Posada Don Carlos an. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Die "Posada Don Carlos" ist einwunderschönes, im Jahre 1876 im Kolonialstil erbautes Herrenhaus das vor einigen Jahren von Martin und seiner Frau als Gästehaus renoviert wurde und Ausgangspunkt für Touren in die Wildnis ist.
Am nächsten Tag wurden dann alle Ausrüstungs- Gegenstände auf einen Landrover verpackt und es ging los auf eine 4 stündige Fahrt nach Maripa an den Rio Caura.
Dort trafen wir auf die restlichen Mitglieder der Truppe, alles Indianer vom Volk der Yen´Wara.
Miguel, der Chef Guide, ein mit allen Wassern gewaschenes Schlitzohr, der den Dschungel und seine Bewohner kennt wie kein Zweiter, seine Tochter und ihre Freundin, unsere beiden „Küchen Künstlerinnen“, 2 „Motoristas“, also Fahrer der beiden Boote und 2 Gehilfen für den Camp Aufbau.
Einer der beiden Gehilfen war der, ich schätze mal, 10-12 jährige Sohn unseres Bootsmannes, ein Draufgänger, wie er im Buch steht, er bekam von mir den Spitznahmen „Tarzan Junior“, ihr werdet später sehen, warum.
Nun wurde Alles auf die beiden Boote verladen und dann ging es los den Caura hoch.




Nach einer etwa 4 stündigen Fahrt erreichten wir unser erstes Camp auf einer Insel. Norbert und ich starteten noch einen kurzen, ersten Angelversuch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit, hatten aber noch keinen Erfolg.
Am nächsten Tag in der Früh wurde es ernst. Nach einen reichhaltigen Frühstück fuhren wir los zu einer Stromschnelle in der Nähe, bereit, den Payara zu jagen.
Der Payara ist ein großer, silbrig glänzender Raubfisch mit einen geradezu furchteinflößenden Gebiß, das ihm auch den Namen „Vampirfisch“ eingebracht hatte, sein Jagdrevier ist das Weißwasser mitten in den schärfsten Stromschnellen,  ein extremer Angelplatz für einen extremen Fisch.
Wir teilten aus auf den Felsen auf und dann ging`s los. Ich warf meinen großen Wobbler, einen Rapala Jointed in gelb, aus und holte ihn gegen die Strömung wieder ein.
Nach ca. 20min. war es soweit. Ein brutaler Schlag riß die Rute krumm, ein großer, silbriger Körper katapultierte sich in die Luft, einmal, zweimal, dreimal, dann raste der Fisch in die Strömung und die Stromschnelle hinab. Meine Bremse heulte wie eine Bohrmaschine und mir blieb nichts Anderes übrig, als hinterher zu stolpern.
Gott sei dank befand sich am Ende des Felsens ein ruhigerer Bereich, in den ich den Fisch führen konnte, den Boga Grip angesetzt und er Fisch war gelandet.








Die Freude war unbeschreiblich, Fotos wurden gemacht und von allen Seiten kamen die Glückwünsche.
Und kurz darauf gab’s noch einen zweiten Payara, diesmal sogar noch etwas größer.




An der Stelle noch eine kurze Anmerkung zum Umgang mit den gefangenen Fischen.
Fisch ist auf diesen Touren der Hauptbestandteil der täglichen Ernährung, daher wurden auch jeden Tag genausoviel Fische entnommen, wie unsere Gruppe für Mittag und Abendessen 
benötigte, es wäre für die Indianer Guides absolut unverständlich, warum sie kistenweise Dosenfraß mitnehmen sollen, nur weil die Gäste C+R machen wollen.
Alles darüber wurde natürlich freigelassen, also selektive Entnahme.
Und was unsere beiden Köchinnen mit einfachsten Mitteln aus den Fischen für“ kulinarische Gaumen Explosionen“ zauberten, sprengt sowieso jeden Rahmen, ich habe noch nie so guten Fisch gegessen.
Am Nachmittag meinte Miguel, er kenne in der Nähe noch eine Stelle an einen kleinen Neben Fluß, die gut zum fischen wäre, also fuhren wir dort hin.
Der Fluß war nicht besonders groß und ziemlich seicht, ich erwartete mir eigentlich keine großen Fänge, aber alleine die Fahrt durch den dichten Dschungel war schon ein Erlebnis.
Die besagte Stelle war ein kleiner Wasserfall, danach ca. 100 m Fließstrecke, etwa 20m breit, gefolgt von einem zweiten kleinen Wasserfall.
Es dauerte nicht mal 10min. da stand Norbert schon mit krummer Rute  da und schaute verwundert  wegen der Kampfkraft seines Gegners.




Wir fischten mit starken Spinnruten, ich eine Shimano Biomaster Select Shad, er eine Grays Prowla mit einen WG. Von 100gr., trotzdem schafften es die Fische, diese Ruten bis in den Griff zu biegen und die Bremsen zum singen zu bringen.
Nach kurzen, harten Kampf konnte schließlich ein schöner roter Pacu, auch Morocoto genannt, gelandet werden.




Diese Fische sind der absolute Geheimtip für Angler. Sie sind Verwandte der Piranhas, werden aber viel größer und sind hauptsächlich Vegetarier. Ihre Hauptnahrung  besteht aus Nüssen, die sie mit ihren kräftigen Gebiß knacken (und nicht nur die, mehr später), sie jagen aber auch und attackieren aggressiv selbst große Wobbler.
Diese Fische kämpfen wie Berserker mit einer geradezu abnormalen Kampfkraft, selbst kleinere Exemplare bieten einen Drill, den man nicht so schnell vergißt.
Außerdem zählen sie zu den beliebtesten Speisefischen und sind ein absoluter Hochgenuß am Teller.
Kurz darauf knallte es auch bei mir wieder und ein schöner Payara konnte gelandet werden, kurz darauf auch bei mir ein Morocoto.
Es war unglaublich. Auf diesen gerade mal 100m Wasserstrecke standen die Fische geradezu gestapelt, alle paar Minuten war einer von uns am Drillen, mehrere Payara und Morocotos konnten gelandet werden, dazu etliche Fehlbisse und viele Fische gingen im Drill wieder ab.
Gerade bei den Payaras ist es ziemlich schwer, im zähnestarrenden Maul den Haken auch wirklichen zu verankern, meist spürt man nur einen Riß und dann nichts mehr, oft springt der Fisch sofort und schüttelt den Wobbler ab und viele gehen noch bei der Landung verloren, eine echte Herausforderung.




Martin mit Payara.
Am Abend erreichten wir schließlich unser zweites Camp, daß die Indianer aus Bäumen und Lianen aufgebaut hatten und ließen bei einen köstlichen Abendessen, bestehend aus Payara und Morocoto vom Lagerfeuer, den Tag ausklingen.












Ich hatte heute 5 Payaras und einen Morocoto, dazu noch etliche Piranhas als Beifang zu verzeichnen, besser konnte der erste Angeltag nicht laufen.
Am nächsten Tag in der Früh ging´s dann wieder an die Stromschnellen und auch heute kamen wieder einige schöne Payaras ins Boot.
Später schlugen wir unser Camp in einen Indianerdorf an der Mündung des Rio Nichare auf.




Diesen Nachmittag beschlossen wir, mal nicht zu fischen sondern mit Miguel in den Dschungel zu gehen und uns die Flora und Fauna zeigen und erklären zu lassen, ein eindrucksvolles Erlebnis.
Am nächsten morgen fuhren wir den Rio Nichare hoch. Unterwegs kamen wir zu einer Stromschnelle, wo Miguel meinte, hier wäre es gut für unseren zweiten Zielfisch, den Pfauenaugen Barsch oder „Pavon“.
Und auch hier lagen wir goldrichtig. Brutal knallten die Fische an unsere Wobbler, Miguel konnte einen Pavon mit 4,5Kg fangen, ich einen Pavon und einen Morocoto mit je 3Kg, dazu noch einen Payara und ein paar Piranhas, auch Norbert fing ein paar gute Fische.












Norbert mußte miterleben, was so ein großer Morocoto aus einen Wobbler machen kann.
Nach einen brutalen Biß und einer unhaltbaren, wilden Flucht sah sein Wobbler so aus




Glatt durchgebissen!
Wir kamen schließlich zu unserem nächsten Camp an einen kleinen Wasserlauf, wo wir die Mittagszeit verbrachten.
Am Nachmittag beschlossen wir, an eine Stelle zu fahren, wo ich bei der tour 2014 bereits etliche große Welse fangen konnte.
An dieser Stelle befindet sich ein tiefer Pool mit einer etwa Fußballfeld großen Drehströmung, die Wassertiefe betrug ca. 10-15m. Wenn’s wo große Welse gibt, dann dort.
Wir verankerten und ließen uns mit der Strömung im Kreis treiben, die Köder, Piranha Stücke, wurden mit schweren Bleien genau unter dem Boot gehalten.
Ich verwendete schweres Gerät, eine Black Cat Lifter mit 2,4m, dazu eine Penn 950SSM mit 0,56er Schnur.
Nach etwa einer halben Stunde verspürte ich plötzlich ein leichtes nubbeln, dann wurde die Rute langsam nach unten gezogen. Ich setzte einen kräftigen Anhieb und sofort wurde die Rute bis ins Handteil gebogen. Hänger? Nein! Deutlich waren die Kopfstöße eines großen Fisches zu spüren. Dann plötzlich nichts mehr, der Haken hatte nicht ordentlich gefaßt.
Am Abend im Camp legte ich meine Welsrute mit einen ganzen Köderfisch an die Tiefenkante vor die Büsche, schaltete meinen Bißanzeiger ein und drehte die Bremse auf, dann gab’s ein köstliches Abendessen.




Nach dem Essen lehnte ich mich satt und zufrieden zurück, schenkte mir ein Gläschen Rum ein und wollte mir gerade eine cigarillo anzünden, als plötzlich der Bißanzeiger Dauerton gab.
Ich sprang auch wie von der Vogelspinne gebissen und flitze zur Rute. Ich drehte die Bremse zu und schlug an, sofort wurde brutal Schnur von der Rolle gerissen. Ich drehte die Rolle weiter zu und stemmte mich gegen den Zug wie ein Wasserskifahrer. Die schwere Welsrute war nun bis in den Griff gebogen, trotzdem zog der Fisch von der fast komplett geschlossen Rolle Schnur ab.
Plötzlich war der Widerstand weg, enttäuscht kurbelte ich ein. Meine 0,56er geflochtene Schnur war durchgerissen und aufgescheuert, wohl an der mit Muscheln überwachsenen Tiefenkante, meine Flüche ließen sogar die Indianer auf Distanz gehen.
Aber das ist Fischen, einmal gewinnt der Angler, einmal der Fisch. 
Am nächsten Tag fuhren wir weiter den Fluß hoch, angelten dazwischen immer wieder und auch heute wurden wieder etliche schöne Fische gefangen, zB. Diese große Picua, ein Hecht ähnlicher Raubfisch, der Norbert an den Haken ging.




Unterwegs zeigte uns der Sohn unseres Motoristas noch seine Künste im Schildkröten Fang.
Wir kamen an einen Felsen. Plötzlich sprang der Bub aus dem Boot, rannte den Felsen hoch, sprang mit einen Köpfler in den Fluß und kam mit seiner „Beute“ wieder hoch.




Die Schildkröte durfte natürlich wieder weiterschwimmen, seit dem hieß er aber nur mehr „Tarzan Junior“, auch wegen seiner Künste im Wobbler hochtauchen.
Am Nachmittag erreichten wir schließlich die „Picua Lodge“, benannt nach den besagten Fisch. Der Inhaber der Lodge, Vladimir, eine Auswandere aus, ich glaube, der Ukraine, hatte uns gestattet, dort die nächsten 3 Tage zu verbringen. Diese Lodge ist sehr einfach ausgestattet, aber man hat zumindest ein Dach über den Kopf, kann in einen Bett anstatt der Hängematte schlafen und es gibt eine Toilette und Duschen.

Weiter geht´s im 2. Teil:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4456102


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dschungelabenteuer Venezuela 2015 Teil1*

Wieder endgeiler Bericht mit noch geileren Fotos - seist Du herzlichst bedankt, dass das für uns eingestellt hast!!!


----------



## Herman Hummerich (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dschungelabenteuer Venezuela 2015 Teil1*

Jo! 

Feine Fische! Feine Tour! 

Danke dafür!!


----------



## Krallblei (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dschungelabenteuer Venezuela 2015 Teil1*

HI

Super Bericht Danke. Sowas liesst man gerne.. Super fische.. 
Irgendwann gehts für mich auch an den Amazonas.. das ist sicher.


----------

